# Sorry, addicted - another boring report 4/29



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, was going to ease up in my posts, but, ---------here I am again with another boring post. sorry, --------well not really. Just don't respond and I'll get the message.
Anyway, went for just a few hrs. to the weeb. and decided to try my standard prince #8 at a hole downstream of where I usually fish. For a while, nothing, then I caught 1 and then another, and so I kept at it at the hole. Ended up catching about 7 in just a few hrs. with the last being the 20 1/2 " guy that tore off line from my old piece of junk reel but amazingly didn't bust off even with the many jumps. What saved me is a lot of free line and finger pressure for these occasions, but he still spooled me! I didn't measure him before I released him so I'm estimating from the pic. and where it was laying on my rod. If you guys come up with a better way, feel free to adjust my estimate.
After the big guy, decided I had enough and went o throwing sticks for Sparky.  
The last pic. is Sparky resting after 1 of our trips.

[attachment=1:3cm1a7ww]4-29.jpg[/attachment:3cm1a7ww]

[attachment=0:3cm1a7ww]sp1.jpg[/attachment:3cm1a7ww]


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

That rainbows a beast. I like l knowing how u and sparky are doing on the old weeb. Glad u found a new hole on the river!


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Not boring to me. I enjoy the classic 18-20 inch rainbows and browns.  How do you usually fish the prince nymph? With split shot and indicator? Or some other rig? I would love to be able to sling a nymph like that someday on a river. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I put a split shot at the end of and an extension with considerably less strength so I just lose my split shot then I tie off a short leader stuff about 8-12 in above on the main leader for my single fly and try to slow fish bouncing along the bottom. I use to tie off 2 flies separated by about 4-6" but I had a lot of tangles and I seem to catch almost as many so now I have reduced my tangles considerably! Does this make sense?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Never boring Leaky, keep um coming,besides its nice to hear Sparky is doing well.


----------

